# The Mike Dimone Radio Show



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Just a heads up on a pro cop radio show

The Mike Dimone Radio Show

Saturdays at 10:00am (eastern standard time)

Mike Dimone retired from the NYPD and now a Private Investigator in New York and Florida along with his old partner the Professor tell it like it is. Raw and honest, a real verbal SMACK DOWN. Mike who got his smarts from the street and the Professor who received his P.H.D. while still on the job discuss what it was like being a South Bronx Cop in the 80's, current events, and anything else that might come up, all while taking calls live. Like Mike says it's a show by cops for everyone.

Thanks to kateykakes for the info on the show...

http://www.mikethecop.com/

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/Mikedimone


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Gil,

Thanks for putting a sticky on this thread. 

If you all get a chance, tune in Saturday morning at 10am. Mike's got some great stuff, and he loves to hear from callers, so don't be shy. Besides, y'all have the best accent up there in MA, so I'll be listening.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

If I remember I'll be on............


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

kateykakes said:


> Gil,
> 
> Thanks for putting a sticky on this thread.
> 
> If you all get a chance, tune in Saturday morning at 10am. Mike's got some great stuff, and he loves to hear from callers, so don't be shy. Besides, y'all have the best accent up there in MA, so I'll be listening.


Did I see your name as a caller on his blog?

edit: Also, I can't find the local affiliate on his sites... Call me retarded.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

5-0 said:


> Did I see your name as a caller on his blog?
> 
> edit: Also, I can't find the local affiliate on his sites... Call me retarded.


I don't know Mike personally, but I call in maybe every other week to say hello. I I am a faithful listener though, like many others, and yap in the chat room every Saturday morning when the show is on.

Mike & the Professor crack me up. There have been times I've had to cut his show short and head out the door, but when I get home I do listen to what I've missed.

I think his best show he's ever done was the Mike Durant interview (Blackhawk Down). If you get a chance, listen to the archives (right now I'm having a problem with them opening), but he does his show via Blog Talk Radio. Good stuff. :yes:


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

I finally got on and this site ROCKS.. I love the content and Thanks Katey for letting me know about it.

 Gil thanks for all of the kind words.... 
I would love to have you call in so that we could shoot the breeze...



This week June 21, 2008 on the Mike Dimone show will only be 60 minutes. We will be speaking about the problem some Police departments are having while using the Taser&#8230;

Last week we got a great call from Tony of Groundzeroheros website who gave us updated contact information for rescue workers that are still feeling the effects of the attack on 9-11. 

The live chat room was buzzing for the entire show as usual.MASSCOPS members call in and be heard. If you are not part of the solution you are part of the problem&#8230;
Stay Strong&#8230;


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks 

KW


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Would luv too Mike but this weekend im playing army, maybe next weekend....

Take care


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

Gil
You have an open invite...
Stay Strong...:85565::85565::85565:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh thank God...another talk radio show that ISN'T all politics right now. Thank you Mike. I'll be tuned in (while doing homework instead of real work) - maybe you can do a whole show about females and pregnancy issues hahaa...oh wait. Male cops HATE this type of discussion  

Just kidding, good luck with the show Mike, and welcome. 

And good call Katey...glad to see you back on MassCops punk!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice to be back, Kate. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

KTT

Thanks for the kind words....
You guys are great...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Listened for the first 1/2 hr or so...then I had to leave. I'll try to tune in next week. Hope the Professor got up to Fenway ok


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

This week lets have some MASSCOPS.COM callers
Make the Professor proud.
Stay Strong.....


This week on the Mike Dimone show Mike and the Professor discuss the following:
A Three Star Chief in the NYPD who claimed that he was delivering a package in Queens when he states that he was stopped and harassed by uniform members of the service&#8230;.
He was actually visiting his girlfriend on the sneak&#8230;. How the truth does come out&#8230; 
Will he be disciplined for making false statements or will Kelly sweep this under the rug protecting one of his palace guards????
We also get to the controversial TAZER discussion&#8230;
Stay Strong&#8230;.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Cross promoted on ConnCops...not a ton of members, but hopefully 1 or 2 will listen in. I won't be around this weekend, but have a great show.


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

Ktt
Thanks for the back up. Your a pal...
If you can't listen to the show live call in anyway... Just to SHOOT THE BREEZE


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

haha I'd love to. But I'll be giving blood and then at a stupid bridal shower preparation shin-dig crap thing. Next week


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

30 min we go live......


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Very slow registration process

45min still no confirmation

I guess they don't want me on Blog Talk radio (Your account is disabled.)


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

Kw 
I'll check it out for you... Try again..
Thanks for listening.
Stay Strong.....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Good Show !!

Thanks Mike

Tried Again Mike no success


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

kw 
I'm on it will get back to you....
Stop by mikedimone.com and sign my guest book.....
Stay Strong....


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

This week in celebration of July 4th Mike and the Professor will revisit the May 10th Mike Durant interview in its entirety. 
Mike Durant the helicopter pilot that was shot down and held in captivity for 10 days as a POW. His story was depicted in the movie Black Hawk Down. Mike Durant a true American hero…
Pro Cop… Pro America…. To all of the past and present members of the Armed Forces we dedicate this show to you…. 
The chat room will be up and running and we will be taking live calls after the interview. 
Stay Strong…


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

No show this week guys see ya next week....
Stay Strong..


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I missed the show last week because I overslept (talk about being a slug!), and I was going to be bummed because I'd had to miss it again Saturday because I'm going away for the weekend with my boyfriend. 

It all works out well.


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

No show so nothing to miss. Have fun,, Talk to you soon..
Mike


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

On August 23,2008 @ 10:00am (est) the Mike Dimone show will be LIVE and the Chat Room will be up and running&#8230;.After being on vacation there is a lot to be discussed. 
We would like to know just how a 4 year old was just able to walk out of Police Plaza and was never challenged???? If a 4 year old can sneak out whom the heck can sneak in??
There is just too much to list&#8230;.. Tune in and find out what's happening... Call in at (347) 945-5285. Thanks a lot and Stay Strong&#8230;
Mike Dimone


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

Last week Mike openly challenged any of his listeners that might be thinking of voting for Obama to call-in and explain some of his accomplishments or his political platform. He had one caller who was unable to explain anything. The offer still stands. This week Mike and the Professor discuss politics, the rise of crime in New York City, and any topic that might come up. Call in and be heard. Stay Strong.


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

Last week on the Mike Dimone Show Mike and the Professor received calls from Philly, Florida, Chicago, North Carolina and New York regarding the upcoming Presidential election and what effects it would have on this country.
It's a hot topic and everyone has an opinion on it&#8230; This week's show is bound to be the same if not better... 
Listeners are in the thousands and the chat room was rocking and rolling&#8230; Call in and be heard.
No Topic is off limits&#8230;.
Stay Strong&#8230;


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

On this week's Mike Dimone Show the upcoming Presidential election and what effects it would have on this country will be the hot topic. Who won the debate????
 I still challenge ANY caller&#8230; explain to me what platform Obama is running on.

The Obama National Anthem will be unveiled.

No Topic is off limits&#8230;.
Stay Strong&#8230;


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

Mike and the Professor will be discussing the upcoming Presidential election and what effects it would have on this country. Last week we had callers from Australia, Texas, Florida, Philly and New York&#8230; Spread the word, make a difference.
 We still are challenging ANY caller&#8230; explain to me what platform Obama is running on. No Topic is off limits&#8230;. Stay Strong&#8230;


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

On October 25, 2008 Mike and the Professor will be discussing the upcoming Presidential election and what effects it would have on this country.
 Colin Powell turns his back on the Republicans and endorses Obama&#8230;. What the heck is this about?? I think his decision was based solely on race. I will get into it on Saturday.
We still are still challenging ANY caller&#8230; explain to me what platform Obama is running on. No Topic is off limits&#8230;. Stay Strong&#8230;


----------



## Mike Dimone (Jun 14, 2008)

Sat @ 10am...
Closing arguments on the upcoming Presidential election. The polls are tight and the Professor will announce his prediction. Obama supporters call in and please let or listeners know what the heck this guy is all about. Nobody really knows. Stay Strong and spread the word.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Anyone catch Mike's show this past evening? I missed it. I know I can listen to the archives, but I was hoping for a quick run down before I go that route. So, what's the scoop?


----------

